# Which location?



## magic (Jan 12, 2008)

We are from B.C. Canada and have travelled to Mexico and love it.  Any ideas on other places like CR,  Belize etc?  Don't have much knowledge about  South America , we do like seeing locals and snorkleing.  We are in our 50's   .    Thanks Ray


----------



## Judy (Jan 13, 2008)

Belize is a great place for snorkeling if you stay on Ambergris Caye.  I don't know of any snorkeling spots right off shore, although there are probably some.  We took a boat trip.  You can also take tours inland to the Cloud Forest, Jaguar Preserve, cave tubing, Belize Zoo, rain forest, Mayan ruins.  Belize is in Central America.

CR = Costa Rica?  Another interesting country.  We were disappointed in the snorkeling where we stayed - on the Pacific Coast.  When they built our hotel, they destroyed the reef.  But lots of other things to see and do in the area - active volcano, rain forest walks and canopy tours.  Costa Rica is also in Central America.


----------



## mrsmoose (Feb 14, 2008)

I second Belize!   We've stayed on Ambergris Caye- largest island off the coast 3 times now, the 3rd time being a few weeks ago.  You CAN snorkel right off the island-   it depends on where you stay on the island, but Mexico Rocks is directly in front of a resort called Costa Maya Reef Resort, we actually own a week there.  You can swim or kayak out to it.  Tranquility bay is another further north, but the island is very isolated so hiring a boat trip is ideal, especially 1st time to belize-  the guides are very friendly and knowledgeable.

Let me know if you have any ?'s about belize!


----------



## ati2d (Feb 20, 2008)

Costa Rica has my 1st vote, then Belize.  
Unless you  want to snorkel or scuba dive or fish everyday, there is a lot more to do in Costa Rica.
:whoopie:


----------



## eal (Feb 21, 2008)

Roatan Honduras has fabulous diving and snorkelling opportunities.


----------

